# GUI+Video einbinden



## erdmulch (25. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob ich einen Video stream in ein Java programm einbinden kann?
ich stell mir das so vor:

das Video ist in der Mitte des Bildschirmes. drumherum soll ein "Java Rahmen" angebracht werden sein, wo ich gewisse dinge steuern kann. Z.B. nächstes Video starten. video stoppen oder einfach ton aus...
kann mir jemand sagen ob so was möglich ist, wenn ja wie

Danke im voraus


----------



## hdi (25. Okt 2011)

Kuck mal hier


----------



## Kr0e (28. Okt 2011)

JMF ist Murks und schon seit Jahren veraltet -> Nicht benutzen!

VLCj und GStreamer-Java sind die momentan besten Lösungen für Java. Die bauen direkt auf Gstreamer bzw VLC auf und können damit alles, was auch die jeweiligen Libraries können -> Streaming etc.

Ansonsten währen EVT. noch JMC (Java Media Components) eine Möglichkeit, allerdings werden diese nur offziell als Teil von JavaFX vertrieben, aber die Jars kann man sich rauskopieren.

Gruß,
Chris


----------

